
George Soros on the Coming U.S. Class War - DanielRibeiro
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/01/22/george-soros-on-the-coming-u-s-class-war.html
======
brmj
There's been a class war here for a long time. The difference is that it isn't
one-sided any more.

